# Schools in Dublin 3: Clontarf and thereabouts...



## Squirms (22 Feb 2011)

Hi all,

We're moving to Clontarf hopefully at the end of this year and we have a one year old daughter. 
I am looking to get some information on any schools in the area that people would recommend or would not and, the reasons why. I would be prepared to travel a little bit for a particularly good school.
My biggest concerns would be class size, remedial assistance and after school activities. 

Anyway, I was hoping that some people here might have some info or advice or opinions to offer on any schools nearby.

We have her name on Greenlanes list, so would like to hear from anyone connected to that school especially!!

Thanks!!


----------



## TarfHead (23 Feb 2011)

Your willingness to travel outside of the area for a particularly good school would need to be matched by a willingness of that school to take someone outside of their cachement area.

As an 'alumnus' of Belgrove NS, it has, AFAIK, maintained it's standards. I have a nephew and 2 nieces (seperate boys an girls schools) there and they're doing well.


----------



## Scotsgirl (23 Feb 2011)

Hi Squirms,

I went to Greenlanes NS, very long time ago but can highly recommend it.  I hear very good things about the principal that is there now.

My son went to the Howth Road NS (corner of Howth Road and Clontarf Road), and that is also an excellent school. 

Both are small schools so good individual attention.


----------



## Squirms (24 Feb 2011)

Thank you for your replies. It is much appreciated.

As of yet I have not foun catchment area to pose too much of an issue. Perhaps this is because I have not yet approached any Cathloic schools? When putting my daughter's name on the lists she is alreay on, I have been informed of the manner in which places are allocated and the role catchment area plays. I'll continue to ask though as I explore other schools. 

Good to hear from someone who went to Greenlanes Scotsgirl. I was initially a little apprehensive about choosing a school that mixes grades (i.e. 1st and 2nd class being taught simultaneously) but my partner was in a similar school with even smaller numbers and he found it very beenficial... so I have been converted! 

It is just so important to me that I find a school that we are all happy with and that will involve me and my partner as much as possible. I hated my primary school and I have no oubt it did have a long term, negative, impact on my education overall.


----------



## alaskaonline (24 Feb 2011)

Mine is going to start in St. Brigid's NS in Killester which is a five minute drive from Clontarf (depends where you're going to live). Three of my nieces are already in that school and I heard not just from them but from others, that it's a very good school. They have after school activities such as Choir, various sports and Irish dancing.

As we're not from Killester I had to apply for different schools to make sure my wee one gets at least into one in the end. We were lucky though that we got our first choice.

Anyway I applied for eight schools two years ago when wee one turned three as all of them schools told me that application age is three at the earliest. All schools (Catholic or not, we had various) had very similar policies on how they pick the kids (locals, sisters/ brothers etc.). As previous poster said  there is also Howth Road NS but I heard two different stories: one kid really liked it, the other one didn't get on there at all. Depends on the kid I suppose. We didn't get the place anyway.

Greenlanes Scotsgirl seems to become very popular. Most of the girls in my girl's Creche are going in September to that school.

Best Advice is: take the time, go to them schools you have in mind, look at them, talk to people, find out their policies etc. (School Policies turned out to be my top subject as every school has quite different ones and some of them, I didn't agree at all with so wouldn't send my child to a school I don't agree with)


----------



## Squirms (24 Feb 2011)

Hi Alaskonline, would you believe I started putting my daughter's name on lists when she was 5 mths old!!! She is now 1yr and I have already had a school refuse to take her name as the list for 2014 is too long!!!! It's utter madness. I'll have a look at St. Brigit's NS. as we will be moving to the Killester end of Clontarf. I don't know the area very well, as I am originally from the Southside of the city, so I appreciate the advice. My daughter is Church of Ireland so I need to prioritise CoI (or multi-denominational) schools if it looking like places are few and far between. It's competitive out there!!


----------



## alaskaonline (25 Feb 2011)

The schools I applied for were all public and all had the "3 years old before applying" restriction on them. I don't mind if my child goes to a Catholic or multi-denominational school as I think either way, she is growing up in a Catholic country anyway. I do believe you when you say, it's hard to find non-catholic schools.


----------



## Squirms (25 Feb 2011)

I don't think I would even consider private primary education! Or secondary for that matter... Wouldn't remotely have the money for it and neither my partner or I went private but both did well in school. It will come down to my daughter's character I guess. But it is HIGHLY unlikely! 
I think I'm lucky to have several multi-denominaltional schools in the area I am in now, which isn't far from where we're moving to. I wouldn't disaprove of my child receiving a religious education at all, so Greenlanes, as a CoI school would be great. I went to a Cathloic school and it was grand, but I think I would rather my daughter not as she won't be making her communion and I would not like her to feel left out, amongst other reasons. I think the 3-years-before-applying rule would be great. The Educate Togethers can't afford to do that though I don't think, as they recommend putting names down shortly after the birth!! My local Gaelscoil is full for 2014 (!!!!!) already. There is plenty of choice though, which is great. I have family in rural areas that have no option but the local NS, regardless of their policies and class sizes.


----------



## Scotsgirl (25 Feb 2011)

When I started in Greenlanes, at 3 years old, there were four classes in the first room, up to second class.  I don't know how the teacher managed but she did and she was fantastic.  My friends and I all have very fond memories of her growing up and kept in touch with her until she passed away.  It was only a 3 teacher school then but I think they have more teachers now.  I certainly don't think I suffered (or my friends) from having a couple of classes to each room.  In fact, I feel I gained as i learned everything twice!

The only Protestant schools in Clontarf are Greenlanes and Howth Road. There is always Springdale NS in Raheny or the Burrow NS in Sutton, if you didn't mind going a bit further afield.  

If you are living in the Clontarf/Killester area you shouldn't have any problem getting your daughter into Greenlanes or Howth Road.  They will give preference to Protestant denominations.


----------



## Lsquared (26 Feb 2011)

You might want to look at the multi d school in Kilbarrack - its North Bay Educate Together School. There are many Clontarf families with children in the school. My own children went to this school and were very happy. North Bay is a feeder school to Mount Temple Comprehensive in Clontarf - a Church of Ireland secondary, no fees, quite relaxed as it takes in many of the children from the north side multi d schools. My children were also very happy there and received a very good education  - one is still a student there.


----------

